# Mat Suggestion for Home Gym - Concrete Floor



## boba7523 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi guys, looking to set up a mini home gym in my backyard which has concrete floor and would like suggestions on where and what type of mats to buy. I was thinking about those kiddy tile mats from Toys'R'Us but i don't think they soak up water. I'm really just looking for one that will not burn the bottom of my toes up from moving and are affordable. If you guys know any, please let me know!!


----------



## boba7523 (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorry guys i meant i have cement floor, not concrete. Forum will not let me edit my post


----------



## JohnEdward (Sep 6, 2011)

Mats are never affordable .  On a hard non-giving floor such as concrete I have seen places use quality mats like Zebra, Swain, and gymnastic folding mats. Depending on you area covered dictates price.  Depending on the hardness or softness of the mat in some places I have seen thick carpet pad underneath the mats, or the inter-locking foam mats you described.  My experience is that if the mat density is not correct you go through it like butter, it's like being in a bounce house, or is just too hard. You have to find the right feel and the proper level of protection combination for what your doing. It has to meet your needs. The mats have to do their job properly which is dictated by what you are doing. That isn't always cheap.

Don't understand why the mats need to soak up water? Are we referring to sweat?


----------



## NSRTKD (Sep 6, 2011)

I quite like the puzzle-piece mats that you mentioned, but I can't think of any mat that will actually soak up water and serve your training needs. Puzzle piece mats are easy to pick up and store though...


----------



## JohnEdward (Sep 6, 2011)

And am sorry, I realize this was asked in the Muay Thai forum.  That is my offering from a jujutsu person, hope it is helpful in someway.


----------

